# Keine Treiber und Software für Predator Monitor??



## ozhan (25. Januar 2016)

*Keine Treiber und Software für Predator Monitor??*

Hi

habe nach langer suche nun diesen Monitro, werde den ausgiebig testen und notfalls dann doch zurück geben und ein anderen holen.
ACER Predator XB281HKBMIPRZ Monitore gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen

aber ich hatte im Lieferumfang keine Treiber CD oder sonst was dabei. Laut Beschreibungen im Internet hat der Monitor sogar eine Software für besondere Einstellung usw. aber finde nichts im Netz.

Kann mir da einer helfen???


----------



## claster17 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Keine Treiber und Software für Predator Monitor??*

Dass Bildschirme eine eigene Software oder Treiber mitbringen, ist mir neu. 

Wenn auf der Herstellerseite nichts zu finden ist, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass keine zusätzliche Software vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Keine Treiber und Software für Predator Monitor??*

Es gibt Monitor-Treiber für Win7/8.1(32-64Bit)und Dokumente/Handbuch für Predator XB281HK-Serie.BIOS/Firmware gibts zu zeit keine soweit keine bekannte probleme sein sollten mit dem Monitor.

Sie unter Kategorie Monitor>Predator>XB281HK,

Treiber und Handbücher herunterladen | Offizielle Acer Website

MfG Brex


----------

